

Apparently caving to DDoS attacks, PayPal releases WikiLeaks’ funds - snissn
http://thenextweb.com/media/2010/12/09/caving-to-pressure-from-supporters-paypal-releases-wikileaks-funds/

======
redthrowaway
I can accept bias, especially in an online article. It's the nature of the
game. That said, the author's response to commenters reveals an almost
Gizmodo-like lack of professionalism. To whit:

"i think the article, which reports that which was posted previously when
paypal froze the funds, and that which payapl revealed today, is in no way
misleading.

moreover, the comments below reveal further evidence why paypal could do what
they did, be it right or wrong. thanks for your overzealous, inaccurate,
comment "Winslow." isn't it fun to laugh a little?" (Admirable ability to
locate the shift key, especially for an author).

~~~
snissn
I would have linked to the paypalblog but it seems to be down at the moment :)

[https://www.thepaypalblog.com/2010/12/updated-statement-
abou...](https://www.thepaypalblog.com/2010/12/updated-statement-about-
wikileaks-from-paypal-general-counsel-john-muller/) for when it is accessible
again

perhaps this is a 'less biased' source --
[http://emoney.allthingsd.com/20101208/paypal-releases-
funds-...](http://emoney.allthingsd.com/20101208/paypal-releases-funds-to-
wikileaks-as-supporters-strike-back/)

